# Find of the Day: Bonkers 570-hp B5 RS 4 Build on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A wise man once told me to "Buy it Built". You'll earn a hell of a lot of respect and pride when you build your car from the ground up but you'll save a hell of a lot of cash if you buy it built. Often built cars are a total bargain, though we're sure whether this Bonkers B5 RS 4 build qualifies will be hotly debated. What we're pretty sure won't be hotly debated is the quality of the final product.

With a $47,999 Buy-it-Now price on Ebay, the car you see here (likely not news to Audi enthusiasts familiar with the tuning scene) isn't exactly a cheap example of a B5 S4 Avant. Yes, the car was originally built as a 2001 S4 Avant and those go for about 1/5th this price nowadays in worn and tattered condition. A nice example, even a stock one, with low mileage like this car's 72K can and will go quite a bit higher... but bordering $50K?









Read the details. Typical buyers might be concerned about the accident in the car's title history but we suspect the enthusiast drawn to this car won't be terribly concerned about that. Clearly this car has been completely transformed with B5 RS 4 bodywork, Recaro interior and the aforementioned 570 hp 3.0 stroker V6 biturbo. And the build hardly ends there.... a close inspection of the Ebay listing also reveals Alcon Brakes and more... so much more. Also, in case you missed it, the car's been featured in Eurotuner Magazine.

Check out the Ebay listing below for high-res photos and much, much more information. We've also added a gallery as the photos are a bit dark so we've pulled the shadow out just a bit to reveal the car in more detail. Check it out if you care to see those as well.

So what do you think? Bargain? I doubt you could build it for remotely close to the price, and at about the price of a new S4 you'd have an incredibly unique and ridiculously fast car.

* Original Listing: Ebay.com*

* Photo Gallery: Find of the Day RS 4 Build*


----------

